# Cupcakes made..



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

Soap cupcakes picture of


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautiful, Barb!


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Very pretty! Well done!

Vicki/NC


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Perfect! Vicki


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

wow! thats interesting. but the pic is lil small and cant see very well but it looks good!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Different pic


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Those are just too cute!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Those look good enough to eat!!!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Very cool! I think those are nifty! I know I would be tempted to eat them...just cause they look SO YUMMY!
Tam


----------



## creamtea (Aug 30, 2012)

These look so cute!


----------

